# The worst gift



## terryl965 (Dec 26, 2006)

What was the worst gift you got this year for me it was a pair of secy underwear with a elephant tunk coming from them. My wife and me both looked at each other and was in total shock.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 26, 2006)

Uh... I have to wonder who - if not your wife - would give you such a gift!

I didn't really get a "worst" gfit - just things I didn't want and have no real need for, like the purse my mother got because she felt my old one (which she also bought) was no longer "pretty" (okay, so I should clean the leather... but still...)


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 26, 2006)

Later year, my aunt let my uncle shop for everyone's gift for the first time.  He bought all of the cousins a leather tissue holder that clips to a car's sunvisor.  He was VERY proud of this.
At church, I told how bad it was and had two guys get amazed that I didn't think it was a great gift.  One of them even offered to buy it from me.

AoG


----------



## matt.m (Dec 26, 2006)

This year I didn't get a bad gift.  I was just happy to be remembered.  It made my day to see everyone and see that all were ok.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 26, 2006)

I didn't get a bad gift this year either. But Terry, I HAVE to know...who gave you the undies?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 26, 2006)

No bad gifts here either.  However I am very curious about the brief's as well! (I imagine that it was a gag gift)


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 26, 2006)

Ok the briefs came from a fellow Martial Artist who thought it would be funny. So much for laughter


----------



## Martial Tucker (Dec 26, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> What was the worst gift you got this year for me it was a pair of secy underwear with a elephant tunk coming from them. My wife and me both looked at each other and was in total shock.




Hey, Terry....be careful if you walk near a bowl of peanuts wearing those things. You know how elephants like to pick up peanuts with their trunk and 
stick them......well....just be careful!


----------



## Kacey (Dec 26, 2006)

Martial Tucker said:


> Hey, Terry....be careful if you walk near a bowl of peanuts wearing those things. You know how elephants like to pick up peanuts with their trunk and
> stick them......well....just be careful!


:roflmao:


----------



## karatekid1975 (Dec 28, 2006)

Kacey said:


> I didn't really get a "worst" gfit - just things I didn't want and have no real need for...


 
Same here. My in-laws gave us a bunch of stuff I'll probably never use. Except the bed sheets and pot holders that they gave us.


----------



## Drac (Dec 28, 2006)

Martial Tucker said:


> Hey, Terry....be careful if you walk near a bowl of peanuts wearing those things. You know how elephants like to pick up peanuts with their trunk and
> stick them......well....just be careful!


 
Wahhhh..Martial Tucker stole MY joke...Wahhhh :vu:


----------



## morph4me (Dec 28, 2006)

Drac said:


> Wahhhh..Martial Tucker stole MY joke...Wahhhh :vu:


 

You know what they say, Drac. "You snooze, you lose"


----------



## Drac (Dec 28, 2006)

morph4me said:


> You know what they say, Drac. "You snooze, you lose"


 
Wahhh.NOW morph is picking on me...


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 28, 2006)

Mooorrrpphh... Leave Draccy alone okay...

Ladies forgive me, but my "worse gift" was a box of chocolates... ate some but, I'm not really that big on them... If I had a SO, I'd give them to her... oh well..


----------



## Arizona Angel (Dec 28, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> No bad gifts here either. However I am very curious about the brief's as well! (I imagine that it was a gag gift)


Lol, made me gag just reading this.:lol:


----------



## Drac (Dec 28, 2006)

While I cannot think of a WORST gift I did get one of those Furbees that I didn't really like...


----------



## morph4me (Dec 28, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Mooorrrpphh... Leave Draccy alone okay...
> 
> Ladies forgive me, but my "worse gift" was a box of chocolates... ate some but, I'm not really that big on them... If I had a SO, I'd give them to her... oh well..


 

I apologize Drac, I didn't mean to make you feel bad about being too slow to get the good joke:sadsong:, maybe Caver will share his chocolates with you.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 28, 2006)

morph4me said:


> I apologize Drac, I didn't mean to make you feel bad about being too slow to get the good joke:sadsong:, maybe Caver will share his chocolates with you.



Nah, I'll save 'em for a purty lady. :uhyeah:


----------



## rutherford (Dec 28, 2006)

I has been one of the best holidays in memory.  My birthday was ****, but I don't expect much from it.

The worst gift I got was a huge tin of popcorn divided into cheese, butter, and carmel sections.  Since I like the popcorn, it's not a bad gift at all.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 28, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Nah, I'll save 'em for a purty lady. :uhyeah:


 
:uhohh: Now why is it that I got a mental image of you being put into the back of a police car for  standing in a mall saying "Hi purty lady, want some chocolate?"


----------



## Carol (Dec 29, 2006)

Worst one to date came in the mail today. 

Seasoned Oyster Crackers.

Um...

No, I'm not sure why I received them as a gift.  I'm especially perplexed considering the sender knows I can't eat them (wheat allergy).


----------



## BrandiJo (Dec 30, 2006)

umm a jar of pickels .. from my dad... one of those big sams club sized jars... still trying to figure out the logic or the joke behind it ...​


----------



## someguy (Dec 30, 2006)

Heh yall are all insane.  
My worst gift this time was a wallet.  Ok lemme explain why thats bad.  I now have not one or two wallets.  I don't have 3 wallets but yup 4.  It isn't the nicest wallet I have by any means.  It's leasther and I don't like leather.  Bah they didn't even follow proper tradition.  It was empty.  Well it's the thought that counts.  Wait everyone else in my family got a wallet as well.  Ok I guess it really just is the willingness to give a gift that counts.  Yeah so I'm glad I got it I suppose... any one want a wallet?


----------

